# yummy muffin recipes needed



## dixie_belle (Jul 5, 2010)

We have recently started attending the weekly breakfasts at our local church. Each week I bring muffins - mostly because I just love to bake! Does anyone have any really yummy recipes that you would love to share with the folks at our church? I've done blueberry and cinnamon strusel so far and didn't bring any home. But I'd really like some things that are knock your socks off good. I'll try them on the church folks, I've already told them they are my guinea pigs! So far I haven't lost anyone yet!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 5, 2010)

I had some muffins with coconut and chocolate chips in them. They were AMAZING. They were like some sort of coconut macaroons. I've never found them since. I'd imagine you'd just make muffins, and put coconut and chocolate chips in them.

Mmmmmmm.... I might have to experiment and make some...

Otherwise, I'm usually just partial to blueberry!

Andrea


----------



## Miniv (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a great site.... It's allrecipes.com

I just did a search for muffins and they had some wonderful sounding ones!

http://allrecipes.com/Search/Recipes.aspx?WithTerm=muffins


----------



## shannonw (Jul 6, 2010)

I made these apple strudel muffins and they were so good! They were really moist and turned out perfect!


----------

